# Left over tags



## Beeg (Sep 6, 2000)

March 11 at 10 a.m., those who applied for a spring turkey hunting license and were not successful will be able to buy remaining turkey licenses online at E-License or anywhere DNR licenses are sold.

March 18 at 10 a.m., all remaining licenses will be available to anyone, including those who did not apply. 


I am ignorant . The tags to on sell March 11 for those who applied an unsuccessful. If there are leftover tags ,then why were they " unsuccessful " ?

So then March 18 tags can be purchased by anyone who did not apply in the drawing ?? 

I applied for second week as my first choice . My wife did not apply and just found out she can get off work the second week . So since leftover tags available for second week I am assuming , she has to wait until March 18 to buy a tag ??

Please forgive me for my ignorance .


----------



## Bigeejakes (Nov 11, 2011)

I would assume if you applied and we're not successful, that there aren't left overs for that hunt. So you can choose from one of the others first.

Your wife wouldn't be able to buy one until the later date, if any remain.


----------



## Beeg (Sep 6, 2000)

On i get it now . If a person applied for a hunt in "B" unsuccessfully and there tags left over for "A" ( for example ) then the person not drawn for "B" could purchase a tag in "A" . Makes since now.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Still makes 0 sense. You are given 2 choices I havent sent in in years. I get 1st hunt if I want and whole month if I want. Buddy has first hunt on public leftover last year while another buddy applied for it and didnt get it. So no makes 0 sense. But hey go kill 1 a day in the fall


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

I dont believe in fall turkey hunting at all. The population of turkey in the area I live is so low that the spring season should also be closed for awhile. I used to love to hunt turkey, but the population is so low I can't justify
In my own mind killing any. JMHO.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Do spring Turkey tags ever actually sell out?


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

The tag draw is primarily for hunters wanting to turkey hunt on public land. Shorter season and limited tag availability for draw tags on limited land mass. I heard through a CO the draw rate is hovering around 99% guarantee if you apply for most units. 

Leftover tags are just that - all the leftover tags (mostly private land) for all seasons. If you only plan on hunting private you really don't have to apply for a tag. It's a pretty safe bet leftover private land tags will be available to purchase OTC. 

I have not heard of leftover turkey tags ever selling out.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

It just seems like even public land is a slam dunk. Like the application fee is just a money grab.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

sureshot006 said:


> It just seems like even public land is a slam dunk. Like the application fee is just a money grab.


If you apply - yes. If you don't then getting public land tags OTC is pretty iffy. For several years running there have been no leftover public OTC tags available in my unit.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

d_rek said:


> If you apply - yes. If you don't then getting public land tags OTC is pretty iffy. For several years running there have been no leftover public OTC tags available in my unit.


I dont know how many units there are but the list of leftovers is pretty long...


----------

